# Pier/Beach Cart Recommendation?



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

We are staying a block from the beach in Frisco for a couple weeks in August. I would like a cart to drag the kid's toys, chairs, umbrella, fishing gear to and from the beach. Can you guys recommend a solid pier/beach cart with tires that will work on the sand as well as the pier. 

Fish-n-mate?
Reels on Wheels?
Other?

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

The two you mentioned are both good but are better with big tires


----------



## Drumfishin (Apr 19, 2014)

Fish N Mate with big wheels for sure


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

If I lived close enough to the beach I'd buy balloon wheels and make my own custom cart out of PVC. Otherwise I'd pry open my wallet and drag some Franklins out for a Fish N Mate.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

wrong thread


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

So where do you get the big tires? I can't seem to find an upgrade or conversion kit.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I was pricing some here:
http://www.beachcartsusa.com/
Not sure if you would need an axle or not. Guess it depends on the cart. I wanted to outfit my Berkley folding with some but it is just too expensive. After I have a couple of Tommy's rods I will look into Wheelez.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

OldBay said:


> We are staying a block from the beach in Frisco for a couple weeks in August. I would like a cart to drag the kid's toys, chairs, umbrella, fishing gear to and from the beach. Can you guys recommend a solid pier/beach cart with tires that will work on the sand as well as the pier.
> 
> Fish-n-mate?
> Reels on Wheels?
> ...


CPI had the seniors on sale with a scratch and dent sale. When mine came it was brand new. The senior was $50 off so I got the bait bucket holder for it. CPI is local North Carolina and they seem to be nice people. The cart is made well but its not cheap. 

I did not get the balloon tires because we do not always use it at the beach. I modified mine to carry 4 aluminum sand spikes as well as 6 rods and a bucket and cutting board. And two coolers awning chairs ................................
Reels on wheels are a good unit. Floater tires cost another $200.
There was one place that had $200 carts with balloon tires but I wanted the other tires too for lakes and the pier.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/beach-caddy-deluxe/1041721483

I use an older model and have recommended it before for people. Is great for me I can lug a ton of stuff and wheel it on the beach pretty easily. It doesnt have ballon tires but the wheels are big and move easy in the sand


----------



## dawnchaser (May 29, 2014)

I have the Fish-N-Mate with the standard wheels and it is not too bad on the sand at OC or Fenwick. I also have the hitch mount so that I can use it on the vehicle for surf fishing or just to carry extra stuff like a cargo rack. Keeps the sandy stuff out of the vehicle.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Just got back from the OBX. 

GET the balloon tires. The sand on the OBX is way softer then the sand in Texas. 

I'm getting a Wheelez wheel barrow thing and jacking the wheels off of it for my CPI cart for next time.


----------



## scout04 (Aug 6, 2009)

http://youtu.be/Pm53_K2nAkQ

Anyone seen these? Company is called platinum products or something like that. Looks like a really nice cart just wondering how dimensions compare to the fish n mate larger version.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

scout04 said:


> http://youtu.be/Pm53_K2nAkQ
> 
> Anyone seen these? Company is called platinum products or something like that. Looks like a really nice cart just wondering how dimensions compare to the fish n mate larger version.


That is a lot shorter in length than the Reels on Wheels SR.

Those are the small Wheeleze wheels too. Not the 42 cm you need for the SR carts


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Cabelas.com
search for beach cart.
fish and mate with poly wheels, nice and fat.
I got one this spring and it is much easier over sand,
I have another fish and mate I got about 5 years ago great on hard surface so so on sand if loaded heavy.


----------



## Wvlheel (May 13, 2015)

Budlover do you have the cart with the big orange wheels? I've been eyeing that one for the fall. Has it held up well and does it handle the soft sand?

That seems cheaper than buying a new cart and adding wheeleez.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Go to Amazon and read the posts about the Orange wheels. The one says "Save your money and buy the real thing. Wheeleze."

The kit to convert my senior cart on Amazon is $260. 

Hopefully before we go back to OBX we well get them.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If it is not something you are going to use a great deal I'd suggest a decoy sled. From 39 to 59.00

200.00 for a Sr. Cart from CPI , or Fish Mate, then another 250 if you go with wheeleez that can be pretty pricey for something you are only going to use just a few times a year.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1100183

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1100183

It will be ok on pavement, concrete, rocks or grass and pull fairly easy on the sand.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

If you're planning on pulling through sand spend the extra money on the Wheeleze wheels


----------



## tyrosurfcaster (Oct 25, 2013)

I just bought a fishing cart a few months ago from Byerly's Custom Fabrication. It has 8 rod holders, a cutting board and Wheeleze tires. It also has can be transported in a 2 inch receiver. I used it a few weeks ago and it was a breeze pulling through the sand especially when compared with some of the other carts that I have pulled over the years. I paid $360 for the cart with wheeleze and the receiver rack.


----------



## Yellaray (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out Sea Striker carts?Doesn't seem that bad!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I purchased the Reels on Wheels years ago before they started closing the beaches. I also purchased the carrier for the vehicle. I up graded the to the wheel kit three years ago (Orange Tires) It has held up great for me. My buddies made fun of me when I bought it; but first time we rolled up to one of the closers for vehicle's. I unloaded my cart and headed down the beach with all my stuff. Really pissed them off when I came back with Drum, Flounder and trout and they hadn't caught anything. Of course I didn't egg them on about it. Yea right.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

MAC Beach Wagon









I have one of these I attached a couple PVC Rod Holders to. Thing is awesome. Folds almost flat. I can put two kids and beach stuff in it. I have used it as a fishing cart in a pinch. Really neat solution esp for the weekend worrior


----------



## jryock (Jul 6, 2015)

spydermn said:


> MAC Beach Wagon
> 
> View attachment 16087
> 
> ...


I checked these out before, but didn't buy it cause they had some pretty bad reviews. Care to share your additional thoughts on it?

I'm looking for a good collapsible cart that I can put in the trunk of my car.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Yellaray said:


> Check out Sea Striker carts?Doesn't seem that bad!


DO NOT waste your money on a SeaStriker cart. Piece of crap made with cheap materials and poor design


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I love the things (MAC carts) I have both the beach and the regular wagon. I have had great luck with them. I do rinse them off very well after beach use. I also lube the joints prior to beach use to keep salt out. I have not used them extensively at the beach but have held up for a few trips over two years. I am not using them every week, but for lugging around two kids + stuff + fishing gear they are great


----------

